# Can someone hold my hand??



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im getting REALLY nervous!!

Many of you know last year I had a BAD kidding. My doe Georgia went into labor and all seemed well until all I saw was a hoof. I felt something BAD in my gut and I have never felt that way before so I knew something was horribly wrong.

I had my good friend come check her and even she was confused and she has dealed with a lot.

She helped Georgia but we couldnt get this HUGE baby out. He was sideways, backwards and completely twisted. In order to get him out and save Georgia, I had to pick between them, saving her or this baby. Of course I picked her and so my friend had to brake the babies neck(by then we was LONG dead) to get him out. 

It was a LONG and horrible process. After we FINALLY got this huge baby out poor georgia just gave up. I honestly thought she was dieing. She rolled up in a ball breathing super hard, making baby noises, and then slept for about 2 hours. This all started at like 11 and ended at 7 at night. 

Poor girl was so sad and torn I was pretty emotionally stressed. I stepped up though and had her come first. I milked her out and got a good amount. She was SUCH a good girl and kept talking to me.

When we first made her stand up she couldnt and I just knew she had paralyzed herself UGH but after she wobbled a little she was fine although you could tell she was very sore.

She went in a seperate pen and LUCKILY after 2 weeks she was completely recovered physically. Emotionally she was very depressed because she wanted her baby and kept called for him and looking for him.

At the same time, we had 2 baby boers who lost their mom. I thought since her milk was already going to them why not try to get her to nurse one. I took Maybe over to her and within 5 minutes she was IN LOVE with her and accepted her as her baby!

So anyway its been a while and Georgia was finally bred a week ago...

Im just really nervous that the same thing will happen  Please say it wont!! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Things don't go bad every time.... you need to be calm ....think happy thoughts...like... this will be a beautiful kidding with no problems....feel no negatives ..only positive feelings.....Have faith..... and you will have no problems...... :hug: ray:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I agree with Pam.

Not every time do things go the same.Don't let it bother you.
With only being bred a week ago you have months until she is going to kid.
Have someone you can call on if anything goes wrong.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

There, there dear, you know we will all hold your hand. Georgia is such a pretty doe... I'm glad you're giving her another chance to be a momma.. Especially since she is such a good one! Here's hoping for the best for her!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks guys!

This is why I LOVE this forum! ALways so nice and helping!

Shes such a sweet girl and was a GREAT mom! If something happens again I will be very prepared for it. If me and me friend handled her last kidding we can DEFINENTLY take on anything LOL. It was way worse than I explained. I dont think I have ever been so sad about a goat before in my life. Georgia is now very close to me! She curled up next to me and sucked my finger that night. I love her more than she knows!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:hug: We're always here for ya', Laura.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:hug: Prayers that her pregnancy and kidding all goes well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks guys!
> 
> This is why I LOVE this forum! ALways so nice and helping!
> 
> Shes such a sweet girl and was a GREAT mom! If something happens again I will be very prepared for it. If me and me friend handled her last kidding we can DEFINENTLY take on anything LOL. It was way worse than I explained. I dont think I have ever been so sad about a goat before in my life. Georgia is now very close to me! She curled up next to me and sucked my finger that night. I love her more than she knows!


 No problem..... we are here for you and your goats..... good things will happen ....keep thinking that..... Have confidence.... you are getting a lot of experience in goats now....so ....also remember... you have what it takes.... to help your Doe... if something ever does happen.... in my opinion... the odds are... that she will be OK... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm very sorry about what happened to Georgia  That's scary. I hope she has an easy birth and some beautiful doelings for ya :thumb: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

We're here.... Holding out a virtual hand 
:hug: M.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...it's ok...don't overthink it Laura...I bet she'll do just fine...I bet all your goats will kid just fine. :hug:

I once had a pygmy doe who had a similar problem. It was when I first got into goats so I really didn't know how to handle it. But the kid was to big for her and got stuck in a wrong position so I ended up taking her to the vet and having a c-section done. I was pretty nervous for her next kidding, but she ended up doing perfectly fine...had a single buckling all by herself. I've had this happen to a couple does now...have a rough first kidding, then the next kiddings go textbook. 

If you need any help, we are all here. You're welcome to email me too! :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Laura,
I completely understand last year was a bad year for me also. Sky was bred a little young and ended up having a 10 pound buckling but she was way to small and hir head could not fit threw her pelvis so we loaded her up with legs sticking out and drove her 20 minutes to the vets and he tried pulling and after 10 minutes of that she was on the table having a c-section. The baby was born alive but only made it about 30 minutes and then passed on. He was never really there. I bred her again this year and she ended up kidding with another single buck that was just shy of 9 pounds all on her own about 15 minutes before I got home. So hopefully your doe will do just fine like Sky did. I was nervous the whole 153 days she was pregnant. Good luck and I hope it all works out.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I totally understand how you are feeling Laura...and I can say that you won't totally be stress free til you see those sweet little babies all healthy and wanting to get their first meal, Georgia will do just fine, have Faith and a buddy close by when her time comes and all will be well :hug: 

We're here....and we expect to see belly pics once she starts one!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh dear, I totally understand. And I am so sorry for that tagic loss. :hug: 
Last year Tabatha delivered two and we thought she was done. Four hours later I found a leg sticking out. I had to lay on her while hubby repositioned and delivered the stillborn triplet. We mourned for days. (I still look for that third baby when I see the two daughters.) We felt responsible as it was our first kidding in many years and we overlooked some obvious signs that something was wrong.
I worried that with all we did to her that she would not even breed again. But she is bred and due Feb22. So I could use some mutual hand holding. ray: She is absolutely huge so I suspect triplets again. :shocked: 
Good luck and we will be here for you.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

Ican relate with you! Both my kiddings went bad last year.lost a doe and her huge kid too when he tore her intestines. I reached in to help and pulled handfuls of big berries out and figured she was a goner. We put her down. The other doe ad a malpresentation i couldnt straighten out. A neighbor pulled her and a twin behind her.everyone ok. Shes first up to kid in four weeks and i keep telling myself this WONT happen again. Five does to kid this season. We can hold eacb other's :applaud: hands, k?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

You guys are all amazing!!

I feel much better now and think it will all be ok. Georgia WANTS to be a mom! She loves it!! And the fact she just adopted a baby that looked NOTHING like her was so totally unheard of! But as soon as Maybe nursed they were completely attached! Now that shes old enough and on her own, poor georgia is all alone again. Shes such a loner as it is!

I cant wait for her to get a baby belly again! Last year she was HUGE and looked like she had 4 or more! But nope he was one HUGE baby!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good to hear.... :hug: :thumbup:


----------

